
Show HN: MIDI CITY 2000 - Art experiment where MIDI songs become cities - feross
http://midicity-2000.glitch.me/
======
feross
Note: I'm not the maker, but it's really cool so I submitted on behalf of
Monica Dinculescu (@notwaldorf).

Here's the tweet where she launched this:
[https://mobile.twitter.com/notwaldorf/status/109502408059449...](https://mobile.twitter.com/notwaldorf/status/1095024080594493440)

